# Crate training vs. X-pen



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi - 
I am planning on adopting my first Havanese in September and currently studying-up on all of the information I can. My question is this: Being a single person living in a private home, is it better to crate the puppy during the day while I am at work with the door closed or set up an x-pen with potty pad (framed), crate open and toys on the floor. I plan on trying to housebreak the puppy as well to go outside but in the case when I am running late getting home from work, I would like to also train the puppy to use the framed potty pads. Any ideas out there?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome,, crate is short term and xpen is longer term . here's an article for you. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know if I am way off of what the norm is, but we used the x-pen set up for about a week. Then Tillie figured out how to jump over it. LOL
We started using the crate, when we had to leave, at night, etc and still use it to this day. I built up the time I was gone over weeks/months. Now, at almost 2 yrs old, she still goes in her crate when I leave. Usually I am gone around 3 hrs a day for work. Sometimes when the kids have activities or something I am gone longer. The longest she's ever been in her crate was about 6 hrs and I felt HORRIBLE, but she was NO worse for the wear!! I wish the x-pen set up could have worked for us, as well as an indoor potty option. But, we did the best we could... besides our house is TINY (960 sq ft) and just didn't have room for a long term x-pen set up!! 

btw, congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I just got an exercise pen. It is 3 ft tall, so, no jumping over. It has a walk thru gate, so it is easy to get into and clean, and to have a potty for them. The gate is really easy to open too. Found it at tractor supply.


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Kobe was the same way. It worked for 2 months and he too jumped out. It was 3 feet tall. You will be amazed at how they can jump. So, we crate in a large wire crate.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry, guess mine is 4 ft


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

We have an ex-pen for our 6 month old puppy. We've been using it since we got her at 9 weeks old. We have a bed, her water and a UGODOG set up in it. We had a crate which she never adapted to, so we stopped using it. At this point, the only time we really use her pen is when we aren't home. She still is too young to be trusted having the run of the house. At night, she sleeps in a small plastic pet carrier a chair in our bedroom. (BTW-- she has never tried to climb out of her pen. I don't think it is part of her nature to try something like that. I think each puppy will be different.)


----------

